# via sound & alsa error

## badzio

witam

mam plyte ecs ze zintegrowana muzyka (via). rekompiluje jadro. obsluge karty muzycznej kompiluje jako modul

nastepnie daje emerge alsa

i mam bledy:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> >>> original instance of package unmerged safely.
> 
> depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.24/kernel/drivers/sound/uart401.o
> ...

 

kilkakrotnie probowalem rekompilowac jajko i reemergowac alse i caly czas to samo. jak daje pozniej emerge alsa-utils i update-modules - przy starcie alsa nie wykrywa modulu do muzyki

----------

## Rayers

 *badzio wrote:*   

> witam
> 
> mam plyte ecs ze zintegrowana muzyka (via). rekompiluje jadro. obsluge karty muzycznej kompiluje jako modul
> 
> nastepnie daje emerge alsa
> ...

 

Z tego co sie orinetuje nie ma potrzeby wkompilowywac w jadro sterowników od VIA 83xx. Z tego co wiem jadro 2.4 wspiera jedynie OSS (dopiero 2.6  wspiera  ALSE).

Zostaw wiec te moduly "jadrowe" - przeczytaj dokladnie jak "robi sie"  ALSE w gentoo : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/alsa-guide.xml

Wykonujac dokladnie jak jest napisane zadziala na 100%. Mam to samo jadro i ten sam uklad dzwiekowy. Nie stosuje wcale "jadrowych" a jedynie alsowe moduly i wszystko dziala pieknie.

Jezeli wszystko zrobisz dokladnie powinno zadzialac. W przypadku KDE 3.2 mozesz miec "problemy" z dzwiekiem. Polecam post jaki umiescilem na ten temat pod : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=132643

----------

